# Anyone ever replace?



## hewunch (Nov 19, 2009)

Has anyone ever replaced the nib on a Classic American style? How did you get it apart? What did you use?
Thanks!
Hans


----------



## Mr Vic (Nov 19, 2009)

Hans, If you're refering to the Woodcraft Classic American the nib pulls out. Gently grip either side of the nib and feed and rock back and forth (the nib not you) while pulling straight out. Both nib and feed will come out. The pic shows waht it will look like less the gold ring. A customer managed to crack it and cause it to leak. It shoud have been one piece with the holder.


----------



## RAdams (Nov 20, 2009)

That was good stuff.. The nib, not you! LOL


They are sticky, but they will come out.


----------

